# Post count means nothing?



## Darkness (Jun 7, 2003)

Yeah, right. 

- _After losing ca. 2,000 posts to Piratecat's energy drain attack, I'm again at 5,000_ Darkness


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 7, 2003)

Good lord, no!

Oh, post count, we hardly knew ye....*sniff*


----------



## Crothian (Jun 7, 2003)

And it still means nothing


----------



## jonesy (Jun 7, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *And it still means nothing *




Said he stealthily closing in on 15k.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 7, 2003)

Sure post count means something , It means I need to get 1001 more Posts to catch up to Darkness! and gods know how many to catch Crothian


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 7, 2003)

Woohoo 4000 Posts! Yay! Woohoo, now to go find something constructive to do for another 1000 or so .


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jun 7, 2003)

EH? What happened? Why the Energy Drain?

*waits fearfully to discover his new post count score*


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 7, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *And it still means nothing *




Bah!  What could you possibly know about postcount?


----------



## Darkness (Jun 7, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Post count matters not. Look at me. Judge me by my post count, do you? Hm? Mmmm.*



There, fixed that for you. 


			
				Tallarn said:
			
		

> *EH? What happened? Why the Energy Drain?
> 
> *waits fearfully to discover his new post count score* *



Nah; it's old news.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 7, 2003)

Means nothing, nothing at all.


----------



## Darkness (Jun 7, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> *nothing at all. *



Heh. Didn't know you wuz a Ronan Keating fan. Here ya go: 

WHEN YOU SAY NOTHING AT ALL
It's amazing how you can speak right to my heart
Without saying a word, you can light up the dark
Try as I may I could never explain
What I hear when you don't say a thing


Chorus:

The smile on your face let's me know that you need me
There's a truth in your eyes saying you'll never leave me
The touch of your hand says you'll catch me if ever I fall
You say it best when you say nothing at all


All alone I can hear people talking outloud
But when you hold me near, you drown out the crowd
Old Mr. Webster could never define
What's being said between your heart and mine


The smile on your face let's me know that you need me
There's a truth in your eyes saying you'll never leave me
The touch of your hand says you'll catch me if ever I fall
You say it best when you say nothing at all


The smile on your face let's me know that you need me
There's a truth in your eyes saying you'll never leave me
The touch of your hand says you'll catch me if ever I fall
You say it best when you say nothing at all..


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 7, 2003)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *EH? What happened? Why the Energy Drain?
> 
> *waits fearfully to discover his new post count score* *





The hivemind thread deletion attack that savagely reduced our post counts? How could you forget such a traumatic event? Ah, i think i lost around 2 or 3 thousand posts.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 7, 2003)

Bunch of wusses! A real man is judged by the merit of what he says, not by how much he says!


----------



## orbitalfreak (Jun 7, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Heh. Didn't know you wuz a Ronan Keating fan. Here ya go:
> *




Surely, you mean Keith Whitley? 

*edit*
Apparently I rolled over the 500 mark recently.  Woohoo!!!!
...
er, I mean, Postcount means nothing, yeah, that's it, nothing...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 7, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Bunch of wusses! A real man is judged by the merit of what he says, not by how much he says!  *





Nah, quantity over quality. Which would you rather have a million dollars or just one really clean crisp one?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 7, 2003)

Still means nothing......


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 7, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Nah, quantity over quality. Which would you rather have a million dollars or just one really clean crisp one? *




That's an illegal comparison! If you give a kid the choice between ten dimes and a ten-dollar bill, s/he'll go for the dimes!


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 7, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Nah, quantity over quality. Which would you rather have a million dollars or just one really clean crisp one? *




What you DON'T know is that said million bucks was in *monopoly money*  muahahahahahaaaaaaa!.......I'd still take it, since I could make a nifty suit out of them and sell it on Ebay for a nice chunk o' change.


----------



## jdavis (Jun 8, 2003)

I was just wondering if post count meant anything?

(closing in on 1500 myself, do I get a free gift?)


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 8, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Heh. Didn't know you wuz a Ronan Keating fan. Here ya go:
> 
> *




Good bye to you my trusted friend
We've known each other
Since we were nine or ten
Together we've climbed hills and trees
Learned of love and abcs
Skinned our hearts and skinned our knees

Good bye my friend it's hard to die
When all the birds are
Singing in the sky
Now that spring is in the air
Pretty girls are everywhere
Think of me and I'll be there

We had joy we had fun
We had seasons in the sun
But the hills that we climbed
Were just seasons out of time

Good bye papa please pray for me
I was the black sheep of the family
You tried to teach me right from wrong
Too much wine and too much song
Wonder how I got along

Good bye papa it's hard to die
When all the birds are
Singing in the sky
Now that the spring is in the air
Little children everywhere
When you see them I'll be there

We had joy we had fun
We had seasons in the sun
But the wine and the song
Like the seasons have all gone

We had joy we had fun
We had seasons in the sun
But the wine and the song
Like the seasons have all gone

Yeah yeah yeah

Good bye Michelle my little one
You gave me love and
Helped me find the sun
And every time that I was down
You would always come around
And get my feet back on the ground

Good bye Michelle it's hard to die
When all the birds are
Singing in the sky
Now that the spring is in the air
With the flowers everywhere
I wish that we could both be there

We had joy we had fun
We had seasons in the sun
But the hills that we climbed
Were just seasons out of time

We had joy we had fun
We had seasons in the sun
But the wine and the song
Like the seasons have all gone

We had joy we had fun
We had seasons in the sun
But the wine and the song
Like the seasons have all gone

We had joy we had fun
We had seasons in the sun
But the wine and the song
Like the seasons have all gone


----------



## the Jester (Jun 8, 2003)

Ahh, postcount threads.

How many threads about whether post count means something have there been, I wonder?


----------



## hong (Jun 8, 2003)

*AAaaa!!!!*

Too moody!


MAMMA MIA
(S.Anderson/B.Andersson/B.Ulvaeus)
First release 1975

I've been cheated by you since I don't know when
So I made up my mind, it must come to an end
Look at me now, will I ever learn?
I don't know how but I suddenly lose control
There's a fire within my soul
Just one look and I can hear a bell ring
One more look and I forget everything, o-o-o-oh

Mamma mia, here I go again
My my, how can I resist you?
Mamma mia, does it show again?
My my, just how much I've missed you
Yes, I've been brokenhearted
Blue since the day we parted
Why, why did I ever let you go?
Mamma mia, now I really know,
My my, I could never let you go.

I've been angry and sad about the things that you do
I can't count all the times that I've told you we're through
And when you go, when you slam the door
I think you know that you won't be away too long
You know that I'm not that strong.
Just one look and I can hear a bell ring
One more look and I forget everything, o-o-o-oh

Mamma mia, here I go again
My my, how can I resist you?
Mamma mia, does it show again?
My my, just how much I've missed you
Yes, I've been brokenhearted
Blue since the day we parted
Why, why did I ever let you go?
Mamma mia, even if I say
Bye bye, leave me now or never
mamma mia, it's a game we play
Bye bye doesn't mean forever

Mamma mia, here I go again
My my, how can I resist you?
Mamma mia, does it show again?
My my, just how much I've missed you
Yes, I've been brokenhearted
Blue since the day we parted
Why, why did I ever let you go
Mamma mia, now I really know
My my, I could never let you go


----------



## Darkness (Jun 8, 2003)

the Jester said:
			
		

> *Ahh, postcount threads.
> 
> How many threads about whether post count means something have there been, I wonder? *



Hm. Someone should immediately start a fresh thread just for this very important topic!


----------



## Gez (Jun 8, 2003)

Of course post count means nothing! Here, at least. On Nutkinland, it determines your level, so it does mean something _there_!

Besides, my real post count is higher too. I lost thousands of post with all board changes... (I also lost a member number in the short 500, because the new boards were reopened at a time I was away from my computer for weeks...)

Since it seems to be customary in that thread, here's a song with "nothing at all" in the lyrics:

Cyclops woman got one eye in her head
Mascara-clotted vision she is fed
Cyclops woman can't see nothing at all
She got a pin-prick-spiral hols
 She can't see nothing, nothing at all
 She can't see nothing, nothing at all
Cyclops woman dying in her shell
Guilt got her trapped in nailed in well
Cyclops woman is the eye of the world
Who's reflection is the retina?
 She can't see nothing, nothing at all
 She can't see nothing, nothing at all
(dialate, dialate)
 -- _Cyclops_, Marilyn Manson


Anyway, what did I wanted to say ? Ah yes, nothing. I was just increasing my post count. Bye!


----------



## Darkness (Jun 8, 2003)

> Besides, my real post count is higher too. I lost thousands of post with all board changes...



Tell me about it; I think I had like 4000 posts on the previous boards.


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 8, 2003)

More appropriate! 

Please Mr. Postman

Wait, oh yes wait a minute mister postman
Wait, wait mister postman

Mister postman look and see
You got a letter in your bag for me
I been waiting such a long time
Since I heard from that girl of mine

There must be some word today
From my girlfriend so far away
Please mister postman look and see
If there's a letter, a letter for me

I been standing here waiting mister postman
So patiently
For just a card or just a letter
Saying she's returning home to me

So many days you passed me by
See the tear standing in my eye
You didn't stop to make me feel better
By leaving me a card or a letter

You gotta wait a minute, wait a minute
You gotta wait a minute, wait a minute
You gotta wait a minute, wait a minute
You gotta check it and see, one more time for me


----------



## Crothian (Jun 8, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Tell me about it; I think I had like 4000 posts on the previous boards.  *




And lost close to 100!!!


----------



## fba827 (Jun 9, 2003)

well, post count _does_ mean something.

It is the total count for the number of posts made under the current database system less any adjustments for database errors and gremlin tinkering.


----------



## Darkness (Jun 9, 2003)

fba827 said:
			
		

> *It is the total count for the number of posts made under the current database system less any adjustments for database errors and gremlin tinkering.*



And posts deleted by mods and admins.

So if you make a double-post and I delete the unnecessary duplicate, it doesn't count for your post count.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 9, 2003)

Not to mention all those [Hivemind]threads that got the gat.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 9, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> And lost close to 100!!!   *




Scarily, it seens I had more posts on the old boards than Crothian, with a bit over 100 posts...


----------



## Crothian (Jun 9, 2003)

I more then made up for my lurker tendicies.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 9, 2003)

Or maybe you're just a bad lurker?


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 9, 2003)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Or maybe you're just a bad lurker?  *




He's as bad as they come.


----------



## fba827 (Jun 9, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *And posts deleted by mods and admins.
> 
> So if you make a double-post and I delete the unnecessary duplicate, it doesn't count for your post count. *




I counted the mod and admin adjustments among the aforementioned gremlins tinkering


----------



## coyote6 (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm glad post count means nothing. I mean, look at mine.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 10, 2003)

> *Since it seems to be customary in that thread, here's a song with "nothing at all" in the lyrics:*




*Live* - _The Bangles_

Know, you gotta know
Is that yourself or *nothing at all*
Oh, you think you live
Well how can you, when you're stuck in four walls

If you gotta go
You better live your life before you pass away
Don't waste a day
All your life you've been locked in you room 
You've never had a chance to roam
Away from home

So, you come and go
Well good day, don't waste anytime
Oh, your life today
It's all familiar, soon you will find

If you gotta go
You better live your life before you pass away
Don't waste a day
All your life you've been locked in you room 
You've never had a chance to roam
Away from home.

Live, live, live, live
Live, live, live, live

Now, do what you want
Or where you want, it's all up to you
Oh, you like the room
It's nice to do what you wanna do

If you gotta go
You better live your life before you pass away
Don't waste a day
All your life you've been locked in you room 
You've never had a chance to roam
Away from home

If you know by now
What life's about, go on now and live
And if you don't know how
It's not so hard, just let go and live

If you gotta go
You better live your life before you pass away
Don't waste a day
All your life you've been locked in you room 
You've never had a chance to roam
Away from home

Live, live, live, live
Live, live, live, live

-Hyp.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 10, 2003)

Post count is everything! Look at it this way, without posts there would be no boards.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 10, 2003)

Not true, you can have boards with no posts


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 10, 2003)

But boards only exist to be deflowered from their postless virginity!


----------



## Glyfair (Jun 11, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Not true, you can have boards with no posts *




But does a board with no posts make a sound?

or something like that.

Glyfair of Glamis


----------



## Crothian (Jun 11, 2003)

Boards with posts don't make sounds though.......


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Jun 11, 2003)

ohh -- as of this moment (6:23 PDT June 10th ) Crothian is at 14444 posts. 

Neato


----------



## Crothian (Jun 11, 2003)

That is pretty darn cool


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 11, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *That is pretty darn cool *




You had to ruin it by posting, didn't you?  You should've lurked around for a bit so people could see the leetness of the 4 consecutive 4's.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 11, 2003)

see CS tag


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 14, 2003)

If post count doesn't mean anything, who will congratualte me with my:

2000Th Post?!

Whee!

Rav


----------



## Crothian (Jun 14, 2003)

Congrats!!


----------



## Ravellion (Jun 14, 2003)

Oh, Crothian: shouldn't it be World's Wors*t* Lurker? Or is there a World's Bad Lurker around somewhere?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 14, 2003)

More like the Anti-lurker. He sucks in all the lurkers potential posts and uses them in his evil plot to rule the world!!!


----------



## jonesy (Jun 14, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *More like the Anti-lurker. He sucks in all the lurkers potential posts and uses them in his evil plot to rule the world!!! *




So he is _potentially_ the most powerful being on Earth.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jun 14, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *More like the Anti-lurker. He sucks in all the lurkers potential posts and uses them in his evil plot to rule the world!!! *




Which is, of course, to sit there and watch the world, interfering maybe once or twice a millenia.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 14, 2003)

Ravellion said:
			
		

> *Oh, Crothian: shouldn't it be World's Worst Lurker? Or is there a World's Bad Lurker around somewhere?  *




I didn't type it in, only a mod can edit those things.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 14, 2003)

You mean you aren't an honorary mod yet?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 14, 2003)

I believe that would be a running joke in their private forum.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jun 14, 2003)

Nah, if they made him a mod he'd be obligated to read everything, and he'd stop enjoying it, and stop posting so much...

Hmmm...

Crothian For Mod! Crothian For Mod! Crothian For Mod!


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Jun 15, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's an illegal comparison! If you give a kid the choice between ten dimes and a ten-dollar bill, s/he'll go for the dimes! *




ahh, where is that Shel Silverstein poem...

_My father gave me a dollar bill,
cause I'm his smartest son.
And I traded it for two quarters,
cause two is more than one!_

Kahuna Burger


----------



## jdavis (Jun 23, 2003)

Seems like a good thread to celebrate the 1500 post landmark, I celebrate that my accomplishment means nothing


----------



## Mark (Jun 23, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> *Seems like a good thread to celebrate the 1500 post landmark, I celebrate that my accomplishment means nothing *




_Would you like burgers with that..._


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 23, 2003)

*stealthily sneaks up the postcount list*


----------



## Crothian (Jun 23, 2003)

Nothing stealthy about posting


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jun 23, 2003)

postcount++

Now I'm a better person.


----------



## Darkness (Jun 23, 2003)

I know how Crothian manages to make so many posts:

Threads _about_ post count.

As evidence, I present the list of posts on this very thread:



> Total Posts: 61
> User Posts
> Crothian  12
> Darkness  6
> ...



I rest my case.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm an Expert Witness, my comments are both wanted and needed


----------



## Darkness (Jun 23, 2003)

Yeah, it's kinda like calling Hannibal Lecter to help with a serial murder case. 

Of course... Unlike the Lambs, Silence is not your usual way of going about things.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 23, 2003)

I am very silent, my words are read not spoken.


----------



## Darkness (Jun 23, 2003)

What's the sound Crothian makes when he's alone in the woods, with no keyboard in sight...?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 23, 2003)

Or the sound of one Crothian clapping?   

Don't you have better things to do then harrass me?  Like read through a few dozen RPG books and make lists based on categories?   

That's what my weekend was devoted to and I'm now polishing them up and posting them.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 23, 2003)

Dude

You do post like a kabillion times in post count threads.



I should start doing that, maybe I'll catch up faster that way...well at least get _closer_...


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 23, 2003)

Dude, only 2 posts in this thread?!?! Gotta fix that!


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 23, 2003)

Dude, only 3 posts in this thread?!?! Gotta fix that!


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 23, 2003)

I'll shut up now....


----------



## The Sigil (Jun 23, 2003)

What *I* want to see is not post count, but word count... but not counting posts with lots of copy/pasted stuff from songs, Monty Python sketches (which knock me down a bit) and so forth.

I'll bet my verbal diarrhea (sp?) tendencies makes me by far the most verbose poster on ENWorld. 

Either that or I'm the most incoherent rambler on ENWorld.  Depends on who you ask, I guess.

--The Sigil


----------



## jdavis (Jun 23, 2003)

The Sigil said:
			
		

> *What *I* want to see is not post count, but word count... but not counting posts with lots of copy/pasted stuff from songs, Monty Python sketches (which knock me down a bit) and so forth.
> 
> I'll bet my verbal diarrhea (sp?) tendencies makes me by far the most verbose poster on ENWorld.
> 
> ...



I have had several post that I wrote in word then cut/pasted them over, I have a tendancy to ramble on and on myself. Sometimes I end up writing a short book on a subject when a simple yes or no answer would do.


----------



## Mark (Jun 23, 2003)

The Sigil said:
			
		

> *What *I* want to see is not post count, but word count...
> 
> --
> 
> ...




A quick check in the "E" section of posters should prove you to be no nearer than number two in that category...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 23, 2003)

Hmm...

I shall propose to myself to no longer EDIT comments in posts but to create whole new posts for every edit!  Thus increasing my postcount and enviable clutter on the thread...hoooo---raaaaah!


----------



## Darkness (Jun 24, 2003)

Let's just hope I don't come across those posts; I generally reduce double (triple, quadruple, quintuple...) posts to single posts on sight. 

In other news, I think I'll stop talking about Crothian. That only encourages him...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 24, 2003)

I just thought i should once again refute the big C with a cry of POST COUNT MEANS EVERYTING!!!


Especially when you do nothing all the time.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 24, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Let's just hope I don't come across those posts; I generally reduce double (triple, quadruple, quintuple...) posts to single posts on sight.
> 
> In other news, I think I'll stop talking about Crothian. That only encourages him...  *




Hah!

But I shall be sneaky and make sure other posts are interspersed between...yes...oh yes...


----------



## Darkness (Jun 24, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hah!
> 
> ...



And you will also encourage other people to do the same, all in the same thread, neh?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 24, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *And you will also encourage other people to do the same, all in the same thread, neh?  *




My innocence shines in the darkness...


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 24, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Dude
> 
> You do post like a kabillion times in post count threads.
> 
> ...




It never worked for me. I had hoped the Fight Club and PbP forums could help.




Of course, all the games I was in pretty much died.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 24, 2003)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It never worked for me. I had hoped the Fight Club and PbP forums could help.
> 
> ...




lol that's cuz you're not in any of _my_ games


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 24, 2003)

Maaayyybeeee.


----------



## Mark (Jun 24, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *My innocence shines in the darkness...
> 
> *




 _Not even gonna go there..._


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark _*
> Not even gonna go there...  *




Of course not because you know I'm right


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 24, 2003)

The Sigil said:
			
		

> *I'll bet my verbal diarrhea (sp?) tendencies makes me by far the most verbose poster on ENWorld. *



Until just recently I had an English teacher who used to refer to this one guy in my class as a 'verbal masturbator'...


			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *My innocence shines in the darkness...
> *



Is _that_ what you call your avatar?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Angcuru _*
> Is that what you call your avatar? *




Nope...that's what I call pure bull


----------



## Mark (Jun 25, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Of course not because you know I'm right *




Have you seen the new avatar Darkness has?  It explains a lot about your claim...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark _*
> Have you seen the new avatar Darkness has?  It explains a lot about your claim...  *




You know...I have naughty mind and now I read my words, look at Darkness' avatar, and it all just sounds sooooo dirty....

 

Perfect


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 26, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Nope...that's what I call pure bull  *



Touche'


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 26, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Nope...that's what I call pure bull  *



_Touche'_, Kitana, _Touche'_.


----------

